# Autotrail question - extractors?



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

Hi

Does anyone have an Autotrail with a standard fit kitchen extractor? The reason I ask is I am sure I have seen an Autotrail with a sort of deflector over the outlet vent for the extractor - and I want one!

Russell


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

what like this?


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Autotrail*

That's the baby! Did you retro fit it or was it factory fit?

I want one!

Russell


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

hi russell , it is standard fit . give autotrail a ring or try this place

www.magnummotorhomes.co.uk

all the best sean


----------



## dbnosey (Jul 16, 2006)

Hi Russell
I have one, which I bought from Autotrail when I was on the factory rally. I was going to fit an extractor to mine but the manager said she didn’t want one. I also have the round vent that fits beneath the cowl. PM me if you want them.
Colin


----------

